# nailed threads [treads]



## Patio

Hola,
me gustaría saber si alguien sabe la traducción de "nailed threads" en esta frase sobre prevención de riesgos con escaleras: "Ladders with nailed threads is not permitted".
gracias


----------



## danielfranco

¿Será una errata? Digo, porque los "treads" (sin hache) son la parte del escalón o peldaño que se pisa.


----------



## k-in-sc

Treads 
Also, what kind of English is "Ladders ... is"?!


----------



## Patio

Danielfranco pues sí, seguramente es una errata por lo que parece, gracias, y con errores desde luego. Así han hecho la traducción :-(


----------



## Peter P

Hay algo en la oración que al parecer no encaja bien, talvez el orden de las palabras. Parece que se refiere a este tipo de clavo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## k-in-sc

Peter P said:


> Hay algo en la oración que al parecer no encaja bien, talvez el orden de las palabras. Parece que se refiere a este tipo de clavo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Or maybe the fact that the subject and verb don't agree ...
Your image didn't show up, but there's a big difference between nailed treads and threaded nails.


----------



## rodelu2

Se refiere a que la "pisada" en una escalera o sea el escalón propiamente dicho está sujeto con clavos. Shoddy workmanship.


----------



## rodelu2

Español no distingue entre "ladder" y "stair", a las de este caso se les llama en Uruguay _escaleras de tijera o de pintor_ si son articuladas, y_ escaleras de una hoja_ si son de apoyar. Años atrás hubo en Uruguay quien construía ladders con clavos pero usaba clavos con una ranura en la cabeza que una vez clavados, parecían tornillos.


----------



## k-in-sc

You mean, to trick people into thinking they were screws?!


----------



## rodelu2

You are correct. Clever bastard wasn't he?


----------



## Patio

¡Todo lo que he aprendido con estos foros y sus comentarios, muchas gracias!


----------

